# my naked baies!



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

kittens we breed :0)


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice pic

what breed are they?

looks kinda scary

Or it would if it was as large as one of my dogs lol...


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

aww! very cute!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

owww bless, have you a web site?


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww what a darling
any more pictures?


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

wrinkles said:


> kittens we breed :0)


Awww bless 
One of my Fave breeds ...The bald & wrinckly Sphynx 
I make a bee line for them at every cat show 

They feel like peaches to touch ....Gawjus breed of cat


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh cute 

looks bit like vince with those wrinkles


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

ohhh bless so sweet


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

wow! Never seen one of those before. Lovely kitten though


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww what a cutie - do they get cold? I know that sounds dumb but without hair I worry they catch a chill.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhhhh love it, its a sphinx isnt it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

at least they dont need lots of brushing like some of the longer haired cats,


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

haha true, so very true


----------

